# Prayers needed



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

I am house-sitting for my girlfriend who is out of state visiting family this Easter weekend and a neighbor just came to the door and informed me that my girlfriend's next door neighbor was killed in a car accident today and the husband is still in the hospital. They have 3 children (9th grade, 8th grade and 3rd grade). Please pray for the husband and children and the family. They have been great neighbors to my girlfriend. I just talked to her and she is so concerned for the children and husband.

CC Duck


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

So tragic. Prayers going up right away!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dear Lord, we come to YOU , humbly tonight, asking that YOU be with this man and touch him with YOUR mighty healing powers. Mend any broken bones, and repair any damage, and please restore him back to good health. Have him to get back home to his children, please Lord, so he can be there for them in their time of need. Please take these children of YOURS into your loving arms and embrace them with YOUR strong hold. Let them know that their Mom is with YOU Lord. I thank YOU for YOUR mercy Father, and I just know that hear this prayer and I thank YOU for answering it. IN JESUS HOLY NAME I PRAY, AMEN


If this family needs anything, be sure and let us know here on 2cool.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

My heart cries out for this family that has lost their wife and mother. I ask for your miraculous healing for the father so that he can comfort and care for his children. I ask for grandparents, family, friends and neighbors to love, care for, and bring comfort to the children. Help all of them to lean on you as they face the stressful days ahead.

Especially at this time of the year, let them recognize the power and love of the risen Jesus, and that through Him, they can see their loved one again in Heaven.

How precious are the days of our lives. Help us to number them and use them to the fullest. Jesus, help us to love you, cling to you, and proclaim your name until you come to the earth again. In your name I pray. Amen.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> Dear Lord, we come to YOU , humbly tonight, asking that YOU be with this man and touch him with YOUR mighty healing powers. Mend any broken bones, and repair any damage, and please restore him back to good health. Have him to get back home to his children, please Lord, so he can be there for them in their time of need. Please take these children of YOURS into your loving arms and embrace them with YOUR strong hold. Let them know that their Mom is with YOU Lord. I thank YOU for YOUR mercy Father, and I just know that hear this prayer and I thank YOU for answering it. IN JESUS HOLY NAME I PRAY, AMEN
> 
> If this family needs anything, be sure and let us know here on 2cool.





Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> My heart cries out for this family that has lost their wife and mother. I ask for your miraculous healing for the father so that he can comfort and care for his children. I ask for grandparents, family, friends and neighbors to love, care for, and bring comfort to the children. Help all of them to lean on you as they face the stressful days ahead.
> 
> ...


Lord, I just stand in agreement with the prayers given above....Amen.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Father, I thank you for hearing these requests. I thank you for being in complete control over this situation and I know that you work ALL things for good to those who are in Christ Jesus and are called according to your purpose. Thank you so much our Father. Thank you so much for your son, Jesus. in his name we come before you...thanking you.
Amen


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers:*

Lord as we approach Easter, a time of resurrection and hope, we pray for this families loss. Lord we pray that you place your healing hands on the father...heal him that he may bring these precious children through this most difficult time. Lord hear these prayer brought to you from those who care for this family...heal, comfort and lead them through this loss.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

From us Father, and of and through you, for them, we ask for supernatural, peace and wisdom for this father as he recovers and leads his wounded children onward. Let his thoughts be your thoughts. We ask that you indwell this entire situation and cause your love to be known and acknowledged, in Jesus name ,amen


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

Thank you, all of you! Reading your prayers brought me to tears for those kids. I talked to my girlfriend a while ago and she is still thinking about the kids future. I have not been able to learn any information about the dad/father (from the hospital or neighbors) and his condition. As soon as I know something, I will let ya'll know. Again, thank you for your support and God Bless each and every one of you.

His love will guide.

CC Duck


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

*Update*

The husband/father is out of the hospital, banged up some though. The children are having a kinda rough time of it, as would be expected. The funeral is today down in the Valley. My girlfriend and I just could not make it. We are taking care of their dog for them. Thank you again for your thoughts and prayers.

CC Duck


----------

